# Training the straight blast.



## bscastro (Apr 15, 2002)

Hello,
How do you guys train the straight blast?

In my class, we do a couple things:
1. Blasting the focus mitts, knocking partner back, then finishing up with cross-hook-cross combo or some big finish combo.
2. Practicing straight blast in the air, 30 seconds, rest 30 sec. repeat.
3. Practicing series by count, for example, 1-2-3-4, etc. and back down again.
4. Practice straight blast and depending on how opponent's react, trapping, throws, chokes, etc.

Just wondering how others utilize this tool in their training. I think some of the important things to train are constant forward pressure and being able to really link the punches until you get an opening for finishing.

Bryan

p.s. I also find that training the straight blast is excellent exercise for the arms because of the constant motion and resistance (when hitting the focus mitts).


----------



## KumaSan (Apr 15, 2002)

Usually for us it's kind of like #1. Not exactly, though. At the end of class we usually do some kind of endurance round(s). One I've seen that incorporates the straight blast is round kicks on the thai pads, pushing your partner back across the room. When you get to the other side, turn around and straight blast him back to the start side. Really makes you think of forward pressure, because if you don't push them back, then it will be a long round for you


----------



## bscastro (Apr 15, 2002)

Sounds interesting! Sometimes we do it by time (2 or 3 min. round) or by count (10 times across and back). How do you hold the Thai pads for the straight blast?

Bryan


----------



## KumaSan (Apr 15, 2002)

You can either hold it straight up and down, and to the side of your head, like for a jab/cross, or I've seen someone hold it horizontally across their upper chest. I've never tried that second one, just doesn't seem natural to me. We usually do it by number of 'laps' down and back, but sometimes it becomes a race: who can do the most laps in a certain amount of time.


----------



## bscastro (Apr 15, 2002)

Yeah, I don't like holding them in front of me for straight blast. One of my old training partners hit me in the throat once because I was holding the focus mitts right on my chest. He was blasting pretty fast and one time he slipped and the fist bounced off and nailed me (luckily it was a glancing shot from the pads).

Bryan


----------

